# Hello fellow snowboarders..



## mfrinton4 (Feb 9, 2018)

My name is Marcus Frinton, and I am an avid snowboarder who has been to most sizable mountains in the Northeast. I have furthered my passion of snowboarding in my senior capstone engineering class, in which we had to address a problem that we found in today's society. With my snowboarding hobby on the forefront of my mind, me and two partners have honed in on our perceived problems with protection in the field of snowboarding, and all winter sports. If you could spare a few minutes and take a short survey on these issues, it can help my group further understand what the snowboarding community thinks of this as well. Thank you for your time, and I hope to see some of you on the slopes sometime!

-Marcus Frinton
Home Mountain: Mount Snow, West Dover VT


----------



## mfrinton4 (Feb 9, 2018)

Turns out, I cant post the link for the survey because I dont have the minimum post count...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

mfrinton4 said:


> Turns out, I cant post the link for the survey because I dont have the minimum post count...




Gee, I wonder why a forum would implement a rule like that?


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I’ll do it for or money. Pm me


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mfrinton4 said:


> Turns out, I cant post the link for the survey because I dont have the minimum post count...


Be the TROLL...post whore


----------

